
How Stories Search Makes Snapchat a Real-Time YouTube - aymericdamien
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/31/snaptube/
======
vit05
It could become the best way to see, not just read, in real time what is
happening at a major event. Instagram and Twitter will have to improve more
their discovery channels.

